

Ask HN: How much traffic do you get from hitting the HN front page? - ashishk

Just curious.
======
thorax
Last time it happened for one of our sites it was ~1500 visits or so. I'm sure
it various depending on content/interest/day/etc.

Though I'm not sure why you'd be so keen on the actual numbers. This isn't the
sort of site where you're really looking to get pageviews-- it's more about
the great feedback and comments really.

------
visdo
Show your site then answer your own question.

------
cperciva
Going through my server logs counting lines which were (a) within 2 days of my
submitting a link here, and (b) matched /ycombinator/i, I get the following:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=29791> (16 points, June 21, 2007): 260
hits

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=70823> (2 points, October 21, 2007): 39
hits

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=106071> (4 points, January 29, 2007): 99
hits

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=142366> (12 points, March 21, 2008): 191
hits

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=182974> (19 points, May 7, 2008): 257
hits

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=209799> (16 points, Jun 5, 2008): 259
hits

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=227327> (6 points, Jun 25, 2008): 121
hits

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=231036> (5 points, Jun 29, 2008): 160
hits

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=340820> (31 points, October 23, 2008):
768 hits

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=356704> (4 points, November 7, 2008): 57
hits

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=359788> (45 points, November 10, 2008):
884 hits

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=397279> (27 points, December 14, 2008):
982 hits

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=401876> (46 points, December 18, 2008):
781 hits

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=438070> (37 points, January 17, 2009):
685 hits

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=440370> (5 points, January 19, 2009): 60
hits

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=508818> (87 points, March 9, 2009): 2638
hits

Of course, this doesn't count traffic from sites like icombinator.net which
"re-skin" HN, nor does it count traffic resulting from people seeing links
here and posting them elsewhere.

------
patio11
About 3,000 to 4,000 in 48 hours the last three times.

